# wo sind sie nur???



## katja (28. Juni 2007)

guten morgen zusammen!

gestern nachmittag bekam ich einen anruf von einem freund, dessen sohn am samstag aus einem baggersee hier in der nähe 2 __ sonnenbarsche gefangen hatte.
er fragte mich nun, ob ich die für meinen teich wolle! klaro! nachdem ich in den umliegenden geschäften nur pupsis von max. 2 cm hätte kaufen können....:? 

also fischis abgeholt, zu meinem großen glück waren es 2 männchen, ca. 5-6 cm lang und nach aklimatisierung schwimmen lassen.

ruckzuck waren sie nicht mehr zu sehen :? 

den ganzen abend konnte ich nicht einen mehr finden und heute morgen ist auch weit und breit keiner zu erkennen!  

wo sind die?  
halten die sich zwischen pflanzen auf?  
oder zwischen steinen?  
hinter den seerosenkörben?  
nehmen die tarnfarbe an?  
ist es normal, dass sie sich erstmal verstecken?  
kommen die auch wieder zum vorschein?  

werde ich sie jemals wiedersehen?  



na ja, solange sie nicht an der oberfläche den __ rückenschwimmer machen, werden sie wohl noch irgendwo paddeln.....:beeten: 


bin gespannt, über eure berichte, wo sie sich bevorzugt aufhalten und verstecken!


----------



## katja (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: wo sind sie nur???*

nochmal ich!

jetzt guck ich schon den halben morgen so   in den teich, aber ich sehe einfach keinen...... 


das gibts doch nicht!!!


----------



## zaphod (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: wo sind sie nur???*

vielleicht liegts ja daran, dass du so  in den Teich guckst - 

von unter Wasser sieht das dann wohl so ähnlich aus: 
 

da würd ich mich aber auch nicht blicken lassen...  

sry, mit Barschen kenn ich mich nicht aus, aber: 
"aus einem baggersee" (oder sonstwoher) ohne Quarantäne direkt in den 
Teich würd ich (inzwischen) bei keinem Fisch mehr machen. 

Hoffentlich tauchen sie wieder auf.


----------



## katja (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: wo sind sie nur???*

hallo zaphod!

das bild ist ja reizend! meinst du, dass wir für die fische wirklich so aussehen?  

die armen!  


naja, quarantäne....sie waren immerhin seit samstag in einem becken, ohne irgendwelche auffälligkeiten zu zeigen!

und sind wir mal ehrlich, was weiß ich, wenn ich in einem laden fische kaufe, ob der die nicht erst am selben morgen bekommen hat und direkt verkauft...:?


----------



## Mühle (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: wo sind sie nur???*

Hallo Katja,

meine Barsche habe ich auch einige Zeit nach dem Reinsetzen nicht gesehen, ich schätze sie sind zwischen den Pflanzen  . Sie müssen sich erst an die neue Umgebung gewöhnen.

Keine Angst, Du wirst die Barsche wiedersehen  .

viele liebe Grüße

Britta


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: wo sind sie nur???*

Hi Katja.

Das war bei mir auch so als ich meine Soba's in den Teich gesetzt habe. Die waren erst Tage lang nicht zu sehen. __ Sonnenbarsche sind manchmal etwas scheu.

Die wirst du schon noch sehen, nur Geduld.


----------



## Thorsten (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: wo sind sie nur???*

Hallo Katja,

also ich will ja kein "Spielverderber" sein, *aber* wie kann man denn Fische aus einem Weiher/See mitnehmen 
und diese dann in einem Gartenteich stecken???

Gibts ja wohl nicht, da bleibt mir nur ein Kopfschütteln für übrig!!!!

Und jetzt sage nicht, es waren ja die Kinder, 
Du hättest die Fische zurückbringen *müssen*.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: wo sind sie nur???*

Hallo Thorsten.

Die Rede ist hier von Sonnenbarschen! Es spricht m.M.n. nichts dagegen, da das zurücktsezen von Sonnenbarschen ohnehin verboten ist! 
Hätte Katja sie nicht in ihren Teich gesetzt, hätte der Fänger sie normalerweise töten müssen!!!

Wie du ja sicher weißt sind __ Sonnenbarsche (Lepomis gibbosus) unerwünschte Neozoen(en?).


----------



## katja (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: wo sind sie nur???*

böser thorsten!  

soweit käme es noch, dass *ich* ins elsass fahre, irgendeinen baggersee suchen, wo die gefangen wurden!!! :crazy: 

und unser bekannter inkl. sohn hätte das auch nicht getan (sonst hätten sie sie wohl kaum gefangen und mitgenommen), vorher wären die zwei __ sonnenbarsche in dem becken verendet!

noch zu deiner info: wir haben einen händler in der nähe, der gibt kindern (und erwachsenen) pro soba 50 cent, nun rat mal, wo die dann her sind!

nur dass ich dann dort pro stück 3 euro gezahlt hätte! :crazy: 

die scheint es in den umliegenden gewässern dermaßen viel zu geben, dass man die stellenweise mit der hand fangen kann!! 


@sachiel: danke für deine rückendeckung!


----------



## Armin501 (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: wo sind sie nur???*

Hallo Katja,

ich habe ähnliches mit meinen Fischen erlebt.
Eingesetzt und mindestens eine Woche verschollen, dann wieder entdeckt.
Die verstecken sich einfach, weil sie gestresst sind.
Muss schrecklich sein, gefangen, geschleudert,beengt,beäugt und und .....
naja, dann braucht man eben eine Auszeit!

Du wirst sie wieder sehen, davon bin ich überzeugt, nur die Ruhe.

Gruß Armin


----------



## katja (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: wo sind sie nur???*

hallo ihr lieben (bis auf thorsten )

ihr hattet recht!  

zumindest einen habe ich rumschwimmen sehen 

mal schauen, wann ich die zwei *miteinander* erwische....


vielen dank, den überwiegend netten antwortern...


----------



## Kimba95 (18. Okt. 2007)

*AW: wo sind sie nur???*

Hallo Katja,
ich wollte mal nachfragen, wie es Deinen Sonnenbarschen geht?
Wir haben vor ca. 2 Monaten einen Sonnenbarsch eingesetzt und seitdem nicht mehr gesehen. Ich habe sogar abends im Dunkeln ihn mit einer Taschenlampe gesucht, nichts!!!


----------



## katja (18. Okt. 2007)

*AW: wo sind sie nur???*

hallo du!

 ich habe dir doch am 16.10. geantwortet, guck hier https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/4240/page-4 beitrag 36 glaub ich...

und es geht ihnen immer noch gut! 

erst gestern habe ich sie beide rumpaddeln sehen


----------



## Kimba95 (18. Okt. 2007)

*AW: wo sind sie nur???*

Hallo Katja,
tschuldige, hatte im Moment nicht gesehen, daß Du die bist, die mir schon geantwortet hatte.
Naja, vielleicht müssen wir uns halt noch ein bisschen gedulden.
Schöne Grüße
Anja


----------

